# pine log??



## nmorgan83 (Aug 24, 2013)

ok iv asked this before but im wanting to goto pinelog in the morning but I don't know of any good spots iv been told of some near east valley road can anyone give me some good pointers or maybe be interested in going in the morning


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 25, 2013)

well I went this morning and I spooked some hogs I never saw them just heard them squealing it was off of oak street next time I go im gonna go off east valley rd


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 26, 2013)

nmorgan83 said:


> well I went this morning and I spooked some hogs I never saw them just heard them squealing it was off of oak street next time I go im gonna go off east valley rd



You went to the right spot brother! There are alot of places you can go into Pinelog,  that may be better though.........dont think gates, think "Side of the road" and "Which way is the wind blowing?"

I wish I could have went with you. I usually go on Tue or Wed, since those are my off days. On the weekends, you really need to get Away from other folks....find some good Pine thickets and I bet you'll see sign................lots of it


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah man we will have to get together sometime I wanna stick one with my bow so bad I cant stand it I really hate going in places I don't know anything about but if I don't I never will know anything about it


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 27, 2013)

Just go .........and keep going. Try not to be concerned with actually getting one because they are tough to get...........but they ARE there and you Will get one if you keep going.

I'd carry a .22 Mag though


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 27, 2013)

Try to be there before daylight too....it will dramatically increase your odds.....

We were home by 9:15 with this little dude.....we followed another one same size but black and white, but the blood trail stopped about 150 yards away........


----------



## childers (Aug 29, 2013)

i want to hit up pine log this weekend before dove season starts and drives them out of pine log.


----------



## Pitweiler (Aug 30, 2013)

How are you guys hunting pine log for hogs? The wma appears to be closed for hogs August 11. I'm new to the wma hunting regs so please explain to me how it works. If I can go get after some hogs that'd be awesome!


----------



## Bloodymess13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Page 37 of this years rule book:

"Feral hogs are not a game species and are considered incidental take during *ANY* hunt on a WMA"

Long story short, this means as long as there is an open season on the WMA (Small Game season is open right now), you can shoot feral hogs.

You just have to make sure the firearm you are using is legal for the season that is open. 

"If a WMA is [only] open for small game then you may *ONLY* use legal weapons for small game if you intend to hunt for feral hogs."


----------



## Pitweiler (Aug 30, 2013)

Yea the weapons thing is getting me confused. Seems like guys on here have used big game rifles recently at pine log. Isn't only small game open there right now?

Answered my own question. Centerfire .17 and larger legal for fox and bobcat.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 30, 2013)

Pitweiler said:


> Yea the weapons thing is getting me confused. Seems like guys on here have used big game rifles recently at pine log. Isn't only small game open there right now?
> 
> Answered my own question. Centerfire .17 and larger legal for fox and bobcat.



Your answer wasn't correct. Fox and bobcat don't start until Dec. 1 so you can't use certerfire weapons during small game dates until then. Pine Log had a hog only hunt in early August and on those hunts you can use centerfire weapons. 

During bow season you can only hunt hogs with archery equipment at Pine Log.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 31, 2013)

Bloodymess13 said:


> Page 37 of this years rule book:
> 
> "Feral hogs are not a game species and are considered incidental take during *ANY* hunt on a WMA"
> 
> ...



Same with Yotes...if you see one, shoot it

Small game season is what we have for the longest dates, so small game weapons, like a rimfire .22 mag, for example, shotguns with #2 or smaller size shot, any ML(Yuck.....lol) and of course archery equip is fine. 
 During Deer Season, it is back to the big guns............you'll need to get in the quota hunt for that, but just apply and you will probably get picked.

During "Specialty Hog" hunts, you can use big or small game weapons...........
 They also recently added a Coyote season in March, but it is limited to small game weapons........again, it is a few more weeks of Hog hunting, while looking for Yotes with the .22 Mag


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 31, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> During Deer Season, it is back to the big guns............you'll need to get in the quota hunt for that, but just apply and you will probably get picked.


The 2 deer hunts at Pine Log are now check-in hunts... no longer a quota.


----------



## Pitweiler (Aug 31, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> Your answer wasn't correct. Fox and bobcat don't start until Dec. 1 so you can't use certerfire weapons during small game dates until then. Pine Log had a hog only hunt in early August and on those hunts you can use centerfire weapons.
> 
> During bow season you can only hunt hogs with archery equipment at Pine Log.



So then how are these guys shooting hogs with centerfire rifles? I'm so confused with the different season dates and open dates on each wma.


----------



## Bloodymess13 (Aug 31, 2013)

You're right, you need to read and review the rules closely to make sure you are legal on a WMA. Rules very for EACH WMA and seldom follow the general state regs.

Take a look at page 44 of this years book, under Pine Log WMA to see the specific seasons for that WMA. You'll see there is a "special hog hunt" listed for early August. During these special hog hunts, you ARE allowed to use big game weapons - that's when people are shooting the hogs with the big guns. 

If there is NOT a "special hog hunt" season open (like right now), you have to follow the rules for whatever type of season IS open on the WMA (right now small game is the only season open on Pine Log). 

Keep in mind, you are NOT allowed to go on the WMA and hunt for hogs when there is no open season listed for that WMA. Since they are considered an incidental kill, there MUST be some kind of season open for you to be out there hunting for them. 

The reason for this is it makes it easier for the game warden to know if you are trying to poach or not. It prevents a poacher from claiming they are hunting "hogs" with a deer rifle even though they are really out there hunting deer before the season opens.

Does that help at all? My suggestion is to read the rule book from top to bottom, several times if necessary. Last year was my first year hunting WMA and I too felt it was extremely confusing. Just read the reg book carefully and know the rules before you go out there.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 1, 2013)

Pitweiler said:


> So then how are these guys shooting hogs with centerfire rifles? I'm so confused with the different season dates and open dates on each wma.



The pigs recently taken from there and posted here on this forum, were taken during a "Specialty Hog Hunt"



> The 2 deer hunts at Pine Log are now check-in hunts... no longer a quota.



Sweet.....they aint no Deer there anywho....but we can chase hogs, while we're pretending to Deer Hunt


----------



## Pitweiler (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've read these regs several times and I still can't figure it all out. Where I'm from (Upstate NY, the GOOD NY) hunting WMA's was easy. The season opened and so did they. All season long. Same incidental take with hogs and 'yotes. Thanks for the help, sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Sniper62 (Sep 1, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Try to be there before daylight too....it will dramatically increase your odds.....
> 
> We were home by 9:15 with this little dude.....we followed another one same size but black and white, but the blood trail stopped about 150 yards away........



Nice,what did you shoot that one with?
Bill


----------



## snookman (Sep 2, 2013)

22 mag. That hog felt like a 200 lber after the quarter mile drag! Sure was fun though. Would have been twice the fun if we could have found the black and white one too.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 2, 2013)

Pitweiler said:


> Thanks guys. I've read these regs several times and I still can't figure it all out. Where I'm from (Upstate NY, the GOOD NY) hunting WMA's was easy. The season opened and so did they. All season long. Same incidental take with hogs and 'yotes. Thanks for the help, sorry to hijack the thread.



Hunting WMA's in GA is certainly different than Upstate NY.  Read the section of the regs for WMAs and then look at the particular WMA you want to hunt. Every WMA has different dates that hunting is allowed. Most don't allow you to hunt different animals at the same time (small game and deer). There are a few that are open during most of the deer season (Allatoona, Redlands). 

If you are looking for hogs you won't find them on all the WMA's. Several of the better WMA's for hogs are below Macon, but Pine Log does have a decent population. The gates are usually closed during small game dates, but they are open for deer, hog, and turkey hunts.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 3, 2013)

snookman said:


> 22 mag. That hog felt like a 200 lber after the quarter mile drag! Sure was fun though. Would have been twice the fun if we could have found the black and white one too.



Yep...............man we need to drag another one out


----------



## camodano (Sep 3, 2013)

does anyone know if the dove fields are off oak street or not. thanks


----------



## nmorgan83 (Sep 4, 2013)

yes they areand as of 2 weekago they hadn't been cut yet but the tractors were there so I imagine that they have cut them by now


----------



## merc123 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd like to pig hunt Pine Log.


----------



## pnome (Sep 5, 2013)

merc123 said:


> I'd like to pig hunt Pine Log.



What's stopping you?


----------



## merc123 (Sep 5, 2013)

Work and deer season   Really wasn't sure where to go.  Kept reading the threads "there ain't no hogs on pine log."


----------



## pnome (Sep 5, 2013)

There are educated hogs there.  If I gave you GPS coordinates to some smoking hot sign i found a couple weeks ago, that would be old news by now.  They move around.  As a general rule, they prefer the thicker places.  I've never seen one walking through open woods in daylight.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 5, 2013)

merc123 said:


> Work and deer season   Really wasn't sure where to go.  Kept reading the threads "there ain't no hogs on pine log."



they aint none up here

Yea c'mon man...........Its just plain purrty up there and there are some pigs running around, Bet on it!


----------

